# Dying 3 day old pygmy goat



## GoatCrazy01 (May 25, 2013)

Fell ill this morning when he only took sips of his formula. he's 3 days old and been bottle fed from birth. Im new to bottle feeding. he had the colostrum and now the starter replacer. but he was fine yesterday. it was cold last night, but he was inside the house in the laundry room which can have a chill, but i had extra blankets for him. he seems to be struggling to breathe as well. gums are pink. hes very lethargic, but what worries me he has no eye reflex when provoked. Please help....


----------



## woodsie (May 25, 2013)

oh I so wish I had some answers for you...I'm dealing with a sick lamb and it is so hard - you just feel so helpless. I hope someone gives you some good advice soon. Was it damp outside too, maybe pneumonia?


----------



## bonbean01 (May 25, 2013)

Have you taken its temperature?  That will give you a place to start of what is going on!  Hope your little one makes it!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 25, 2013)

May be possible fluid got in his lungs at birthing.
I would ask for a necropsy if he does die to know what it really was. 
Sorry


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (May 25, 2013)

I'm sorry to report the little guy didnt make it. He was inside the house since birth. But we had a sudden impact of cold front come through and we didnt have heat on in the house. Thats my only scenerio. Now I feel it was my fault


----------



## alsea1 (May 25, 2013)

Try not to beat yourself up about it
Sometimes these things just happen


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (May 25, 2013)

Just wish i knew what happened,


----------



## bonbean01 (May 25, 2013)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## bjjohns (May 26, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss. 
Silly question. Did you make sure it got milk from mom when it was born (colostrum)?


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (May 27, 2013)

He got colostrum supplement for 24 hours after birth. Mom wanted nothing to do with him (or Me). I tried milking her on several occasions, but she had other plans. His twin died that day and he lasted 3 days. Thats why I took him from mother because she paid no mind to babies.


----------



## elevan (May 27, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss   

We had a mama that didn't want one of her kids.  It took 2 of us but we held her down and milked out colostrum to give to the kid.  It was hard work as she fought us like crazy but we needed that colostrum.  The vet told us that colostrum supplements aren't "worth their salt", so we did what we had to do.

The cold probably didn't help matters any at all though.  Don't blame yourself at all, you did what you could and that's more than the mama was doing.


----------



## woodsie (May 27, 2013)

awww...so sorry to hear the little one didn't make it. *HUGS*


----------

